

Google did  not kill a donkey in Botswana - sonabinu
http://cnnmoneytech.tumblr.com/post/40694284010/google-wants-you-to-know-it-did-not-kill-a-botswana?iid=HP_River

======
sonabinu
more on [http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-
ume.htm...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/01/never-ass-ume.html)

